# Lifecycles



## Owen David

If anyone can tell me what's going on in this composition of mine from a music theory point of view I'd be interested to hear not being very up on theory. There are a lot of key changes for sure!

https://owendavidmusic.org/2020/07/03/lifecycles/


----------



## millionrainbows

It sounds to me like a conventionally tonal piece in a minor key. I don't hear it changing keys decisively.


----------



## Owen David

millionrainbows said:


> It sounds to me like a conventionally tonal piece in a minor key. I don't hear it changing keys decisively.


Would that be F#minor throughout then?


----------



## Vasks

Owen David said:


> Would that be F#minor throughout then?


No, each one of the key signature changes at each double bar are other keys besides the ones in F# minor (3 sharps). In other words, there are times that C# minor (4 sharps) happens and B minor (2 sharps) occurs. These keys are closely related to your home key of F#minor so they're not extreme and will not jump out strongly as different than F# minor.

Now about your sound file. I can't speak to the instrumentation of Lifecycles (because you didn't say) but in your String Quartet post the sound file is of a string orchestra not a quartet. Then I noticed you hired a guy to create sound files and when I went to his site I see that he can produce "solo string" sounds. So why did he/you allow string orchestra instead of solo violins, solo viola and solo cello for your quartets?


----------



## Owen David

Yes, that's how it feels to me, as regards the key shifts. But as you say they're not extreme leaps from the home key so have quite a unified feel. The end passage sounds like A major to me, again a related key. 

I'll tell him what Vasks asks! I had thought it sound a rather "rich" sound for a String Quartet but thought he'd just beefed up the sound somehow, maybe with some sort of reverb, because I certainly did want it to be a forceful sound.


----------



## EdwardBast

Owen David said:


> Would that be F#minor throughout then?


Both Millions and Vasks are right about the key, in different senses. The closely related keys Vasks mentions are heard, along with A major. But Millions is correct in calling it a conventional tonal piece in a minor key. From the middle Baroque on, conventional tonal works (Bach's fugues, for example), tended to visit a series of closely keys, like the ones you have used, before returning home at the end.


----------



## Owen David

EdwardBast said:


> Both Millions and Vasks are right about the key, in different senses. The closely related keys Vasks mentions are heard, along with A major. But Millions is correct in calling it a conventional tonal piece in a minor key. From the middle Baroque on, conventional tonal works (Bach's fugues, for example), tended to visit a series of closely keys, like the ones you have used, before returning home at the end.


Thanks - I can now say I have been compared to Bach, and not tell a lie.


----------



## Vasks

Owen David said:


> Thanks - I can now say I have been compared to Bach, and not tell a lie.


Ah! But Bach didn't show new key signatures. He merely used accidentals to be in a new key. The tonic key signature never changes.


----------



## Owen David

Vasks said:


> Now about your sound file. I can't speak to the instrumentation of Lifecycles (because you didn't say) but in your String Quartet post the sound file is of a string orchestra not a quartet. Then I noticed you hired a guy to create sound files and when I went to his site I see that he can produce "solo string" sounds. So why did he/you allow string orchestra instead of solo violins, solo viola and solo cello for your quartets?


Thanks for raising the issue. I had a listen to the alternative audio with individual string sounds. Not sure it will always produce a better effect, but certainly on this occasion it has, I think. So I've changed the version on my website to that with the individual string sounds:

https://owendavidmusic.org/2020/07/03/lifecycles/

Thanks!

(The instrumentation is standard String Quartet - cello, viola and two violins. )


----------



## millionrainbows

Vasks said:


> Ah! But Bach didn't show new key signatures. He merely used accidentals to be in a new key. The tonic key signature never changes.


Did Baroque music have "keys?"


----------

